# Cosplay



## SPITFIRE (Oct 27, 2013)

I searched for it and found nothing - i hope this is not a repost.
Did you ever have the chance to shoot cosplay? I am not a huge fan of going to comic fairs even though i love manga and anime, is just not my kind of place to be... But I had an ex-girlfriend long time ago who was always taking me and so i started shooting for her and some friends of her.

_*So if you have some on your own, please share!*_

These are some of mine:


  




To see more just check : Game of Thrones Cosplay by CursedMind on deviantART


----------



## LeeStar (Nov 14, 2013)

Very nice images.  I especially like the first two.  I've never been into cosplay, but it looks like fun to shoot!


----------



## DragonHeart (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## acparsons (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## JoeW (Jan 29, 2014)

First, if you want more cosplay resources (either people in to it, or photos) then check out Top 5 Cosplay Sites ? The Convention Fans Blog or the model mayhem community.

Second, I've found that they key really involves the setting and props.  Otherwise it's like shooting a dress on the red carpet...a bit of glamour but lots of other distractions ("hey, is that Kevin Spacey in the background?").  So simple things like a poster or toy or gadget or setting that supports the cosplay character means that you end up with a photo that most knowledgeable cosplay folks will "get" vs. one that just looks like a weird costume.


----------



## Claudillama (Jun 26, 2015)

Yes I love photographing cosplayers! In fact, it was cosplay that got me into photography. Back in my otaku phase in college, I really got into cons and that community, soon I really wanted to be part of the group. So I decided to take up photography so I can photograph the cosplayers.. That was the beginning, and I am thankful I made that decision! I wouldn't be the same without it!! Here are some shots ive taken


----------

